# Early Rider Seeker 14 vs Ramones 14, Gewichte?



## danielg40 (20. Februar 2021)

*Hiho zusammen....

mein kleiner wird 23monate ist schon ZU fleißig auf seinem Laufi;-)
Da er seit einem Monat sogar schon die hintere Scheibenbremse bedienen kann,
mache ich mir jetzt Gedanken über das nächste Projekt;-)

Sein jetziges ist ein umgebautes Kokua Jumper.

Habe jetzt das Commencal Ramones 14 oder Early Rider SEEKER 14 im Auge.
(wer was davon zum verkaufen hat, her damit;-))

Das Ramones ist optisch der Hammer und schon mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme.(müsste ich beim Early wieder anfertigen)
allerdings über 8kg;-(

mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, was ist am Ramones so schwer? Rahmen oder Aufbau?
Wenn es der Rahmen ist, dann wäre es schon aus der Auswahl raus, am Aufbau würde ich so oder so arbeiten. Da würde sich auch die Frage stellen nur ein Rahmen bei Commencal für 60€ zu kaufen.*

Das Early hat halt echt nur 5,5kg, klar wenn ich das noch umbaue auf Scheibenbremsen, bin ich nachher bestimmt auch bei 6kg, wenn überhaupt habe noch schöne Kill-Hills liegen;-)

Was meint ihr zu den Gewichten?

Ich denke aber im allgemeinen ist der Anstieg aufm 14" das beste, und nicht direkt auf 16", oder?


Grüßle


----------



## Ivenl (20. Februar 2021)

Kommt echt auf die Größe deines Juniors an, wir haben mit 26' Monaten mitm 14' angefangen, da war die kleine irgendwas um 80cm, 16' ging dann um 90cm.
Das ER in 14' mit den dicken Reifen nimmt sich nichts mit dem 16' mit Stadtreifen. Ansonsten glaube ich nicht das man disc am 14' braucht, weder schaffen die Kids damit krass Strecke, noch hält das Rad über 1 Jahr, wenn man konsequent auf 16' umsteigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (20. Februar 2021)

Moinsen,

89-90cm und Schrittlänge ohne Pampers ca. 33cm.

Ja und über Sinn und Unsinn, braucht man denk ich da nicht reden, ihr seht ja das JUMPER;-)

Wobei ich sagen muss das sich ne feine hydrualische Scheibenbremse schon leichter bedienen lässt wie so ne olle V-Brake;-)


----------



## lupomat (23. Februar 2021)

und genau das ist das Problem. Hatten am Laufrad ne Scheibenbremse hinten die der Zwerg sehr schnell und sicher bedienen konnte, kein Bremsen mehr mit den Füßen und keine Angst vor irgendwelchen bergab Wegerl.
Dann 14" ER mit V-Brake. Die ersten Wochen waren schon blöd, Angst vor jedem Berg und merklich Probleme gehabt das Rad zum Stillstand zu bringen, trotz Umbau auf dünnen Lenker mit Griffe und die griffigsten V-Brake Beläge die ich finden konnte. Jetzt nach nem Jahr ists ansich kein Problem mehr, nur lange Abfahrten sind immernoch schwierig. 
Bau gerade das 16" mit Scheibe.

Ansich ist das ER ein Top Kinderrad und das Gewicht ist meiner Meinung nach auch wichtiger als die Bremspower, aber wer die Muse hat sich selbst was zu bauen und beides unter einen Hut zu bringen, es lohnt sich.


----------



## danielg40 (23. Februar 2021)

Ok, verstehe ich.
Finde V-Brakes au hässlich;-)

Habe mir jetzt ein Early 14 gebraucht geschossen(das Gewicht von unter 6kg siegte)

ABER ich werde defintiv auf Scheibenbremse umbauen.
Aber wahrscheinlich nur hinten eine...denke das mitm vorne Bremsen wäre eh nur zu unkontrolliert.

Kann davon dann gerne Bilder rein stellen.

Mach jetzt aber schon den nächsten Plan für ein 16er.

Da würde ich denk gerne das 16" Ramones holen, brauche dafür aber ne Alugabel, was es leider so nirgends zu kaufen gibt. 
Nicht mal im Aliexpress.
Vorzugsweise schon mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme, sonst muss halt was dran gebastelt werden.

Von Commencal sie Gabeln sind nämlich aus Stahl (schwer wie Sau, zumindest sehen die Sauschwer aus)


Und Laufräder würde ich gerne leichte aufbauen, wobei sich da schon die frage stellt ob bei einem 16zoll Rad schon eine Schaltung Sinn macht, gibt ja die SRAM 2fach automatix Nabe mit 2Gängen, wo bei 12kmh in den 2ten Gang schaltet.(beim Kokua 16" verbaut)

Erfahrungen?


----------



## Ivenl (23. Februar 2021)

Gibt hier lange Diskussion zur automatix, würde ich einfach suchen.
Das Problem sind ja nicht v-brakes, sondern mechanische Bremsen, könnte man auch mit Magura lösen.
Bei uns haben 14/16 nicht mal ein Jahr gehalten vor 20' würde ich nicht zu viel Arbeit reinstecken.
P.s: Meine Erfahrungen mit automatix sind sehr positiv.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Februar 2021)

danielg40 schrieb:


> ABER ich werde defintiv auf Scheibenbremse umbauen.
> Aber wahrscheinlich nur hinten eine...denke das mitm vorne Bremsen wäre eh nur zu unkontrolliert.


Trau es deinem Kind ruhig zu! Das klappt hervorragend und die gewöhnen sich sehr schnell daran! 


danielg40 schrieb:


> Und Laufräder würde ich gerne leichte aufbauen, wobei sich da schon die frage stellt ob bei einem 16zoll Rad schon eine Schaltung Sinn macht, gibt ja die SRAM 2fach automatix Nabe mit 2Gängen, wo bei 12kmh in den 2ten Gang schaltet.(beim Kokua 16" verbaut)
> 
> Erfahrungen?


Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich streiten, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.... 

Beim Umstieg auf 20" mit Schaltung ging das gleich deutlich besser vorwärts und bergauf ebenfalls... 

auf jeden Fall mit Trigger.. gripshift ist sehr schwegängig... 

Bei der Automatix muss dir klar sein das Laufrad bringt rund 700gr mehr auf die Waage. 
Bei leichten Hügeln schon sehr hilfreich, eine echte Schaltung ersetzt es aber nicht!


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Februar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> P.s: Meine Erfahrungen mit automatix sind sehr positiv.



Unsere ebenfalls, wenn aber Gewicht so wichtig ist...


----------



## lupomat (24. Februar 2021)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Mach jetzt aber schon den nächsten Plan für ein 16er.
> 
> Da würde ich denk gerne das 16" Ramones holen, brauche dafür aber ne Alugabel, was es leider so nirgends zu kaufen gibt.
> Nicht mal im Aliexpress.
> ...


Hab vor paar Wochen eine aus Carbon bestellt. Gewicht wohl um die 400g, ist noch nicht da. Die Ramones Gabel hab ich auch hier liegen: 1360g!


----------



## danielg40 (24. Februar 2021)

lupomat schrieb:


> Hab vor paar Wochen eine aus Carbon bestellt. Gewicht wohl um die 400g, ist noch nicht da. Die Ramones Gabel hab ich auch hier liegen: 1360g!




Ah cool, 
Welche hast da genau?
Gibst mal Feedback wenn sie hast;-)


----------



## danielg40 (2. März 2021)

Hi,

könnte an passende Naben mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme ran kommen, allerdings nur 24,28 oder 32Loch.

Die Orginalfelgen haben ja aber 20Loch, jemand ne Idee woher ich 14" Felgen mit 24,28 oder 32loch bekomme?
Finde nichts


Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (2. März 2021)

Bei Ali gibt's welche aus Carbon, aber Recht teuer und breit.


----------



## danielg40 (2. März 2021)

Hab jetzt mal probiert ein Einspeichmuster raus zu bekommen wo Sinn ergibt...
20 auf 28 und eben pro flansch 4löcher auszulassen.
Aber das passt irgendwie nicht...;-)
30loch Naben gibts nicht;-(


----------



## Ivenl (2. März 2021)

Kriegt man nicht im Zweifelsfall ne Rennrad disc Nabe eingebaut? Die gibt's ja bequem mit 20 loch. ( Habe keine Ahnung von den Einbaubreiten ggf. Ignorieren)


----------



## danielg40 (2. März 2021)

So sollte es doch gehen, meine ich;-)

Mit 28loch Nabe und 20Loch Felge.


----------



## 99er (4. März 2021)

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr fürs Ramones entschieden. Am Ende ist nur der Rahmen, die Sattelklemme, Kette und Bremshebel geblieben. Original waren die Gabel, die Kurbel, der Steuersatz und sogar die kompletten Naben aus Stahl... Ich bin nach dem Abspecken bei knapp 5,5 Kg gelandet. Mein Sohn ist trotz oller Felgenbremsen  am 3. Geburtstag vom Woom 1 direkt draufgestiegen und losgefahren. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## danielg40 (4. März 2021)

Bin dran, habe nur noch 2wochen;-)

Das zweite in 16" wird auch ein Ramones, werde aber nur den Frame kaufen.
Finde den alten zwar schöner, aber der neue 2021 hätte schon die PM aufnahme dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (9. März 2021)

Kurzer Zwischenstand...;-)
Schweißarbeiten habe ich erledigt... Flucht passt zum Glück!!!
Laufräder sind au fertig mit den Original 20Loch Felgen und 28Loch Naben...Einspeichmuster hat geklappt mit 3.2.3.2


----------



## mg-70 (26. März 2021)

99er schrieb:


> Ich habe mich letztes Jahr fürs Ramones entschieden. Am Ende ist nur der Rahmen, die Sattelklemme, Kette und Bremshebel geblieben. Original waren die Gabel, die Kurbel, der Steuersatz und sogar die kompletten Naben aus Stahl... Ich bin nach dem Abspecken bei knapp 5,5 Kg gelandet. Mein Sohn ist trotz oller Felgenbremsen  am 3. Geburtstag vom Woom 1 direkt draufgestiegen und losgefahren.
> 
> Gruß Jan
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1220840Anhang anzeigen 1220841


Hallo 99er,
was ist das denn für eine Kurbel? Wo hast du die her?
Ich hab hier auch ein 2012 14Zoll Ramones und die Stahlkurbeln sind echt unglaublich schwer!

Danke und Grüße, Markus


----------



## 99er (26. März 2021)

Hey,

die Kurbel habe ich direkt bei Kubikes gekauft und das Innenlager ist ein China-Titanlager von Ebay.

Gruß Jan


----------



## lupomat (20. April 2021)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Ah cool,
> Welche hast da genau?
> Gibst mal Feedback wenn sie hast;-)



Also Gabel is da. Bin ein wenig entäuscht, Gewicht is super, Verarbeitung sieht soweit auch gut aus nur die Bremsaufnahme ist ein Witz. Ist ein PM160 aber die 160er Scheibe passt nicht in die Gabel sondern steht am Holm an. Werd irgendwie die Aufnahme auf 140 runterschleifen müssen. Bin gespannt was dann die Edelstahl Inserts in der Aufnahme machen...

War die hier in 18" fürs 16" Fahrrad:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000863928349.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.410e4c4dSXJGIa


----------



## SCM (22. Juli 2021)

99er schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> die Kurbel habe ich direkt bei Kubikes gekauft und das Innenlager ist ein China-Titanlager von Ebay.
> 
> Gruß Jan


Hi Jan,

hättest Du einen Link zum Laufradsatz? Und welche Innenlagerbreite hast Du bestellt? Danke!


----------

